# The london show Peterborough 2011



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I unfortunately did not get to go to this last year but I would love to go this year so....

Do i need to be a member of any particular club? who do I enter the mice to? ( i know its to early but just working things out in my head) 
how much is it to get in to the show? what day is the mouse show held on? 
and anything else I might need to know about this show?
sorry if this info is up on the website for the show but i cant seem to find it 

thanks in advance for any info


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.thelondon.co.uk/

you don't need to be a member of any club,that only applies to cup shows.Usually if you are exhibiting you do not have to pay an entry fee but as this is a merger of 2 shows I'm not sure.You didn't have to pay entry at Peterborough prior to the merger but you did at Reading.All this info has already been included in the monthly magazine which is why it's a good idea to subscribe along with getting a judges critique on the good and bad points of the mice you are exhibiting.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Sarah although There isnt a lot of info up on the site yet , Do i need to log in for more info? 
or do I just need to be patient for the site to be updated closer to the time :?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Keith is running the mouse section,give him a ring,he's always cheery and helpful.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

The London championship is a cup show so you would need to be a member of the NMC to hold any cups or specials that you may be awarded there. You do not need to be in any other club.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

my mistake I didn't realise it was a cup event,great time to join up then Kelly.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They are confusing me this year with the two london shows... neither of which are actually in london =o/


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

confusing everyone I think.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I am always confused :?

which is the other london show?


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

The London show hasn't been in London for years due to the expense of hiring a venue. The show at Reading was at least near London (40mls) and as the show at Peterborough (84mls) is more than twice as far from London, an "alternative" show at has been arranged. The "real" London show as it's described itself does have NMC support, though it does not have the championship status that the show at Peterborough has. It's simple really, just go to the show nearest you, go to both, or don't go at all.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

The "real" London show is on Sunday 11th Sept at Willink leisure centre, Burghfield common, Reading. RG7 3XP. This show is on one month before the London champ show at Peterborough.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

laoshu said:


> I am always confused :?
> 
> which is the other london show?


the one at Peterborough is the one you were going to attend last year but never made it to in the end.The 'real london show' is a new event for us to look forward to.I'm hoping I can do both.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm hoping I can do the Reading show, maybe the peterborough too. Even if its only to chat with friends  Though I am hoping to pick up some half decent piggies there.


----------

